# How to reset QuickBooks Admin Password?



## AaronStoinis (Nov 11, 2019)

Are you not able to remember the admin password of QuickBooks? If yes, then you need to reset it immediately. For recovering the password, you will require a license number along with a contact name, email ID, zip code, and contact number associated with your QuickBooks account. The steps you have to follow for resetting the admin password is given below:
• Open the QuickBooks software on your system.
• Moreover, after typing Admin, click on the link of the forgot password.
• You will be provided by two option for resetting the password: one is answering the security question and second is filling up ‘Reset QuickBooks Administrator password’ form.
• A code will be sent to your registered email address and once you have entered the code on the field provided. One can create a new password for the Admin.
If you got confused while implementing the steps for recovering a forgotten password, then feel free to speak with the experts by calling
*Quickbooks helpline number*. The help number stays available 24*7 round the clock to guide their customers in eradicating their problems promptly.


----------



## AaronStoinis (Nov 11, 2019)

QuickBooks Customer Service Number 1-855-206-2615


Contact QuickBooks customer support number and fix all technical issues over the phone. Get help and support you need for QuickBooks setup and installation issues.




www.proaccountingweb.com


----------

